# The Granddaddy of all Go Dawgs threads #41 on to the Sugar Bowl.



## KyDawg (Dec 7, 2018)

Go Dawg getting a chance to give the freshmen another month of practice and hopefully some game experience.


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 7, 2018)

Go DAWGS pullin' da horns off of Texas!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 7, 2018)

Go Dawgs getting Christmas shopping done early this year.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 7, 2018)

Should be a good one,,,,


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 7, 2018)

Go Dawgs educating King Killer delete on football!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 7, 2018)

Go Dawgs ready to meet a bunch of y'all face to face!!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 7, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Dec 7, 2018)

It takes tua QB's to beat the Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Dec 7, 2018)

John and I vote for 10am at the Douglasville cracker barrel


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 8, 2018)

God no we might get robbed out there. Probably safer at the midtown Varsity. Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 8, 2018)

Go DAWGS! Watching Bulldog game day on the tube. Wishin ya'll were GON meet at the Varsity in Athens. I aint going to the ATL. unless I absolutely HAVE to.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 8, 2018)

Go Dawgs just wanting to meet up and talk smack!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 8, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Go DAWGS! Watching Bulldog game day on the tube. Wishin ya'll were GON meet at the Varsity in Athens. I aint going to the ATL. unless I absolutely HAVE to.



You have too.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 8, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> You have too.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 8, 2018)

DJ Daniel the #3 CB in the country committed to Georgia. He is a Juco player, and by all reports say he is ready to step into the starting lineup. Go Dawgs continuing to put the dynast together one pick at the time. This moves Ga to #3 in the nation in recruiting and I dont think we will stay that low long.


----------



## riprap (Dec 8, 2018)

Yeah let's go to the NE part of town where all the restaurants y'all have went to in the past either closed or burned down.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 8, 2018)

do dogs crying a week later


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 8, 2018)

We not crying, we are looking to a rosy future and it will not be denied.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 8, 2018)

Looking at Navy's faceguards. Would be cool for GA. to do Silver faceguards. Dixie DAWGS in SILVER britches.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 8, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 8, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 8, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## tcward (Dec 8, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Dec 8, 2018)

Go Dawgs! Soccer championships don't count.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 8, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 8, 2018)

Go Dawgs looking forward to seeing some of my SF friends in Atlanta.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 8, 2018)

Just hope people dont blow their horn and wave at me with one finger.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 8, 2018)

Plus I also hope we can beat the team from Milton. We do have the best pk in the history of Ga. HS Football. So if it comes down to a late FG we should be in good position.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 8, 2018)

*GO DAWGS!
BEAT TEXAS!*


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 9, 2018)

Go Dawgs !!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 9, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 9, 2018)

Go Dawgs eatin lunch with Charlie this Wednesday!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 9, 2018)

Looking forward to it John.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 9, 2018)

Go Dawgs de-horning Texas.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 9, 2018)

Go Dawgs hooking up with other Dawgs at the GT Varsity on Wednesday. We own this state.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 9, 2018)

elfiii said:


> Go Dawgs hooking up with other Dawgs at the GT Varsity on Wednesday. We own this state.


bama has dashed your hopes twice in 2018. in georgia. I would say bama owns your state. ?


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 9, 2018)

Go Dawgs, them Calibama boys is left coast funny!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 9, 2018)

Go Dawgs watching the Bama dynasty on the brink of collapse before our eyes!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 9, 2018)

Go Dawgs laughing at Calibama fans!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 9, 2018)

GO dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 9, 2018)

Go Dawgs coming home from KY.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 9, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 9, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 9, 2018)

go bama breaking ga hearts. sundayslayersux?


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 9, 2018)

Go Dawgs knowing luck only last so long!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 9, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 9, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 9, 2018)

Go Dawgs getting better each year.


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 10, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> go bama breaking ga hearts. sundayslayersux?



Go DAWGS cheering and winning in spite of single minded low brow thug trolls from bammer.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 10, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 10, 2018)

Get up and...
*GO DAWGS!*
*BEAT TEXAS!*


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 10, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 10, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 10, 2018)

Go Dawgs adding another 5* OL. that is the way you build a NC team.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 10, 2018)

Now if we can get one or 2 more great DL we will be fine.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 10, 2018)

Go Dawgs loading up!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 10, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 10, 2018)

Georgia gonna top Bamer in recruiting.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 11, 2018)

Go Dawgs heading south for the GSHC games!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 11, 2018)

Wont be long now. Go Dawgs and Go Pack.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 11, 2018)

GO DAWGS loading up on top recruits!


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 11, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> Georgia gonna top Bamer in recruiting.


lol


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 11, 2018)

go dogs in never never land?


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 11, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> go dogs in never never land?



Talking about never never land you could jump a jet and meet us tomorrow for the SF lunch. I know you got the money.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 11, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 11, 2018)

Go Dawgs and High School football.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 12, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 12, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 12, 2018)

Go Dawgs in Atlanta watching High School football!


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 12, 2018)

go dogs watching bama run the table.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 12, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> go dogs watching bama run the table.




Miss ya today bud!


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 12, 2018)

missed you guys. go bammers taking care of their girls  and washing boats. lol. i had my baby( first time) and my woman on the boat 2 nights ago. they were ready to go to bed. i took them up into the delta.  anchored. woman and baby slept all night. cooked them breakfast and we went home. cuddling in 41 degree night with my loves. so thankful.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 12, 2018)

Man 6 sure wish you could have been there!

Go Charlie Dawg thumping heads in downtown Atlanta!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 12, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 12, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 12, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 12, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Dec 12, 2018)

Hey John we got to meet up for breakfast one morning. Got a good place on Lee rd that has country cooking


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 12, 2018)

Sounds good! It would have to be on a Saturday as I leave for work at 4am.....


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 13, 2018)

Go Dawgs! Charlie be careful on your way home, once you cross the Georgia line them Vols can be ornery!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 13, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 13, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 13, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 13, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Dec 13, 2018)

Go Dawgs ??️️️


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 13, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 13, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 13, 2018)

Go Dawgs ready for Texas!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 13, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Dec 13, 2018)

Go Dawgs ️️️️?


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 13, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 13, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 14, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 14, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Dec 14, 2018)

Go Dawgs


----------



## elfiii (Dec 14, 2018)

Go you hairy Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 14, 2018)

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 14, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Dec 14, 2018)

Go Dawgs 
Look at the  fallin out of sky.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 14, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 14, 2018)

Looking forward to seeing the Heisman trophy winner ball out against Bama!

*GO SOONERS!
GO DAWGS!*


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 14, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Dec 14, 2018)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 14, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 14, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Dec 14, 2018)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 15, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## westcobbdog (Dec 15, 2018)

Look at the Sugar falling outta the sky, Go Dogs.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 15, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 15, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 15, 2018)

Go rainy Saturday morning Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Dec 15, 2018)

Go Dawgs, going to miss not going to 3pigs bbq this weekend in pine mtn


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 15, 2018)

Go Dawgs hanging out at the camper


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 15, 2018)

My lord why hasn’t Rip invited y’all over for supper???? Come on rip!! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 15, 2018)

Go Dawgs hoping we run Texas back West.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 15, 2018)

Go Dawgs hoping we dehorn the long horns!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 15, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 15, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 15, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 15, 2018)

Go Dawgs!

Jeff when do you get rid of that avatar???


----------



## riprap (Dec 15, 2018)

John, y'all found any "go to" eating places out there near jellyworld?


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 15, 2018)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs!
> 
> Jeff when do you get rid of that avatar???


I could now but I don’t mind it. Giving them Bammers a little more time because the Dawgs are taking over... go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 15, 2018)

Go Dawgs down in Moultrie.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 16, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 16, 2018)

riprap said:


> John, y'all found any "go to" eating places out there near jellyworld?



Not really, we been mostly cooking at the camper. 

We went to one Oriental place ......... Well I will leave it at that.  

Come spring time I am getting me a Traeger scout or ranger and start some outdoor cooking.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 16, 2018)

GO DAWGS ready to pop Texas in the mouth! They will pay for what Bama did to us!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 16, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 16, 2018)

Not only did Bamer lose Webb to UGA, the lost Kayvon Thibodeaux, the #1 DE to the Oregon Ducks. Dont know how much more CNS can take of this.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 16, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 16, 2018)

Yep both of those recruits were Bama locks according to the Bama boards. It’s funny to say what they say about Kirby now. He’s the devil and negative recruits against Bama. Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 16, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 16, 2018)

Recruits are seeing the handwriting on the wall over at Bama.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 16, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 16, 2018)

I can see losing a recruit to UGA. But Oregon? Aint they the only team in the nation with a Uni as ugly as UT?


----------



## riprap (Dec 16, 2018)

Go Dawgs wondering how many hallmark Christmas movies can they make about the same thing?


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 16, 2018)

Now rip, they have three plots. You forgetting about the one where somebody tells Santa Claus, they wish their life was different and they wake up the next morning and nobody knows them, except for people they dont know.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 17, 2018)

Monday morning Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 17, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 17, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 17, 2018)

Go Dawgs on a sunny and cool morning in the Commonwealth.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 17, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 17, 2018)

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 17, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 17, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 17, 2018)

Fields has left the building. Adios, have fun at FSU, after you sit out a year.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 17, 2018)

Go Dawgs, hope he does good wherever he goes


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 17, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 17, 2018)

Hey Jeff any word on Feilds? True or no?


----------



## DAWG1419 (Dec 17, 2018)

Go Dawgs


----------



## westcobbdog (Dec 17, 2018)

If true we better try and recruit a 2019 QB fast. There are some tremendous qbs out there.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 17, 2018)

Should help us get Plumlee.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 17, 2018)

Hope he is better than Chum Lee.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 18, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 18, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Dec 18, 2018)

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 18, 2018)

He’s practicing with the team. Kirby will be forced to have Justin Address it now. It appears the kid isn’t sure. This by all accounts is family in his ear thinking they know more than Kirby and the staff. Now this noise will affect the entire team. Justin will have to make a decision sooner than later. I’m also 100% certain he’s not close to running our offense. His ability to read a defense doesn’t exist but,,, he will with time. He’s a way better athlete than than Fromm. Fromm is a lot smarter than Fields. Justin rode his athleticism up until this point. This is big boy fb. Fromm is a student of the game and I believe that Fields is to now but a lot further behind than Jake. We need him to stay. He will be a DGD. His family thinks they know best and everyone has to respect that. I think he’s never had to earn the starting spot. Now he’s having a hard time doing just that. There’s always easier paths but in college football those easier paths are depth charts........ Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 18, 2018)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 18, 2018)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 18, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## westcobbdog (Dec 18, 2018)

my buddy at work says he is hearing Fields just could not pick up the play book like Fromm.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 18, 2018)

Go Noles Go


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 18, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 18, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 18, 2018)

westcobbdog said:


> my buddy at work says he is hearing Fields just could not pick up the play book like Fromm.


I heard he is pretty good with a coloring book though. 

GO DAWGS restocking the roster with 5-stars wanting to be Georgia Bulldogs!!

*GO DAWGS!
BEAT TEXAS!*


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 18, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> Go Noles Go


Saban struggled his first year at Bama. Willy T gonna show the world what kind of coach he is in year two! Bank on it!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 18, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 18, 2018)

Silver Britches said:


> Saban struggled his first year at Bama. Willy T gonna show the world what kind of coach he is in year two! Bank on it!



Exactly. It took Saban 13 yrs...Slick Willie win win it all here in a few


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 18, 2018)

Especially with these top recruits he's dragging in. ?


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 18, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> Especially with these top recruits he's dragging in. ?


Yep! Willy got y'all sitting at a very respectable 12th in the recruiting rankings right now. Y'all ahead of all the other Florida schools. Willy T killing it on the recruiting trail. Y'all just desperately need a QB.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 18, 2018)

No way FSU don't *at least* compete for an ACC championship within the next 20 years.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 18, 2018)

Silver Britches said:


> Y'all just desperately need a QB.



It's looking like this class' ace in the hole, Sam Howell, will flip to UNC


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 18, 2018)

Just get some offensive linemen and coach them up!

Go Noles Go


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 18, 2018)

Silver Britches said:


> No way FSU don't *at least* compete for an ACC championship within the next 20 years.


We'll compete for it next year!


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 18, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> We'll compete for it next year!


I was just being funny about the 20 years remark. Y'all will be competing on a higher level again soon. No way FSU stays down for too long. All schools go through what y'all are going through at some point.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 18, 2018)

Silver Britches said:


> I was just being funny about the 20 years remark. Y'all will be competing on a higher level again soon. No way FSU stays down for too long. All schools go through what y'all are going through at some point.



We compete for it every year we play Clemson. Well I wouldnt say this yr but you know what I mean...


----------



## DAWG1419 (Dec 18, 2018)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 19, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 19, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 19, 2018)

Go Dawgs from Athens town.


----------



## riprap (Dec 19, 2018)

Go Dawgs looking for good things in the future


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 19, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 19, 2018)

Hey dwags....go jackets!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 19, 2018)

Nitram4891 said:


> Hey dwags....go jackets!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 19, 2018)

Go Dawgs upgrading at 2nd string QB.


----------



## riprap (Dec 19, 2018)

Go Dawgs! Now the starter doesn't have to worry about the bench and the bench can focus on being a future starter.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 19, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 19, 2018)

Go Kirby and Go Dawgs grabbing 5*'s!


----------



## riprap (Dec 19, 2018)

Only ? aban can keep multiple 5 star qb's on staff....Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 19, 2018)

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 19, 2018)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 19, 2018)

Go Dawgs getting the #1 lb in the nation. Now if can just crack the starting lineup.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 19, 2018)

Go Dawgs with another stellar recruiting class. Go Dawgs hoping they all pan out!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 19, 2018)

Go Dawgs. We got the team now. It's all up to the coaches. Go DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 19, 2018)

Go Dawgs recruiting with the best!!!!!


----------



## riprap (Dec 19, 2018)

Go Dawgs getting life lessons from bammers.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 19, 2018)

GO DAWGS giving Saban heartburn today! 

*GO DAWGS!
BEAT TEXAS!*


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 19, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 19, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Dec 19, 2018)

Go Dawgs soon to be all Kirby croots playin


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs just keep chopping!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs committing to the G.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs attacking the day!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Dec 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs tired of rain


----------



## DAWG1419 (Dec 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs making Athens great again


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 20, 2018)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## 1982ace (Dec 20, 2018)

Go dawgs waiting on a sweet sugar bowl victory!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs !!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 20, 2018)

Go Dawgs lol at all the other fans worrying about us losing Fields. We got two more 5*'s than any other team in the SEC, even though we have signed 4 less players. We might end up with another one or two.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 21, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 21, 2018)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 21, 2018)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 21, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 21, 2018)

Go Dawgs getting ready for Christmas.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Dec 21, 2018)




----------



## brownceluse (Dec 21, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 21, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 21, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 21, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 21, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Dec 21, 2018)




----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 21, 2018)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 21, 2018)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 21, 2018)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 21, 2018)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 21, 2018)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 22, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 22, 2018)

Go Dawgs heading north for Christmas!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 22, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## bilgerat (Dec 22, 2018)

GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 22, 2018)

Go Dawgs on the mountain!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 22, 2018)

What you doing back on the Mountain John.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 22, 2018)

We just came back for Christmas. Doing my best not to leave GA. No more!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 22, 2018)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 22, 2018)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## riprap (Dec 22, 2018)

Do Dawgs needing to buy John breakfast or lunch soon


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 22, 2018)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 22, 2018)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 22, 2018)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 22, 2018)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 22, 2018)




----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 22, 2018)




----------



## John Cooper (Dec 22, 2018)

riprap said:


> Do Dawgs needing to buy John breakfast or lunch soon



Sounds good Rip, I will be heading back to Waco on Christmas day then back up on the mountain the next Saturday come home Sunday to work new year's Eve and be off new year's day, then come back up to pick up the wife Saturday.  Ha ha lots of running time the next 3 weeks.


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 22, 2018)




----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 22, 2018)




----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 22, 2018)




----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 22, 2018)




----------



## DAWG1419 (Dec 22, 2018)




----------



## riprap (Dec 22, 2018)

John Cooper said:


> Sounds good Rip, I will be heading back to Waco on Christmas day then back up on the mountain the next Saturday come home Sunday to work new year's Eve and be off new year's day, then come back up to pick up the wife Saturday.  Ha ha lots of running time the next 3 weeks.


I've been back and forth hunting in Harris county. I'm about burnt out on hunting this year with all the rain but still seeing a lot of deer. After the new year we can meet up and resolve all the issues (if we have any) from the sugar bowl.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 22, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 23, 2018)

Sugar falling from the sky!  Go DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 23, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Dec 23, 2018)

Go Dawgs


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 23, 2018)

Go Noles


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 23, 2018)

Do Something


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 23, 2018)

S&S I hope they let you off for Christmas, from your winter Job at the Chicken plant, so you can have a Merry Christmas. Maybe you will get enough time off to do a little Christmas shopping over in Poulan.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 23, 2018)

Go Dawgs meeting up after new year's!!

Go noles plucking chicken's!


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 23, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> Go Noles


roll tide


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 23, 2018)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 23, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## brownceluse (Dec 23, 2018)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 23, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 23, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 23, 2018)

Go Dawgs rocking the Sugar Bowl.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 23, 2018)

*GO DAWGS!*




*BEAT TEXAS!*


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 23, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 23, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 24, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 24, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 24, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 24, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## fishnguy (Dec 24, 2018)

Go Christmas Eve Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 24, 2018)

Go Dawgs ready for Christmas


----------



## DAWG1419 (Dec 24, 2018)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 24, 2018)

*GO DAWGS*


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 24, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 24, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 24, 2018)

Go Noles


----------



## DAWG1419 (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## John Cooper (Dec 24, 2018)

Go Dawgs!

Go noles not having to worry about their players juicing!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 24, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 24, 2018)

Merry Christmas to all my Dawg friends and the other team's thugs.


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 25, 2018)

*MERRY CHRISTMAS!*
*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 25, 2018)

Go Christmas Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 25, 2018)

Merry Christmas and GOOOOOO DAAAAAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 25, 2018)

Merry Christmas to all and Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 25, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 25, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 25, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 25, 2018)




----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 25, 2018)




----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 25, 2018)




----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 25, 2018)




----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 25, 2018)




----------



## John Cooper (Dec 25, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 25, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Dec 25, 2018)

Go Dawgs getting fired up for another rainy weekend


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 26, 2018)

Go Dawgs


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 26, 2018)

Had a great Christmas. I had my boys and their boys here all day, and they spending the night. Had my DIL's too but they got my last name now. I am so proud of my Boys, even though they have spent most of their life in Kentucky, and both got their Master at WKU and UK, they are the biggest Dawgs fans you will ever meet. They have been to every SECNCG that Georgia has ever played in, and have not missed a spring game in twenty years. The last two years they have taken their sons to the Spring game with them. We plan on all going to the opener at Vanderbilt next fall. Go Dawgs, it is more than a game with us. Other fans wont understand that. To them they measure their love of a team by how many NC's they have won. That is a pretty poor yardstick if you ask me.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 26, 2018)

Go Dawgs keeping it real!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 26, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 26, 2018)




----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 26, 2018)




----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 26, 2018)




----------



## KyDawg (Dec 26, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 26, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 26, 2018)

*GO DAWGS!
BEAT TEXAS!*


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 26, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 26, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 26, 2018)

I saw an article on Dawgnation that said Mathis was 6' 6". Surely that was a typo.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 26, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 27, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 27, 2018)

Go DAWGS ... lope the horns off of Texas!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 27, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 27, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 27, 2018)

Go Dawgs hookin' horns!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 27, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 27, 2018)

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 27, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 27, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 27, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> I saw an article on Dawgnation that said Mathis was 6' 6". Surely that was a typo.


Nope. Look at his videos. Dude towers above most everyone. Heck, he'll be able to see over Sanford stadium out into the parking lot! 

GO DAWGS rounding up steers and branding Gs in their rear ends! 

*GO DAWGS!
BEAT TEXAS!*


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 27, 2018)

Go Dawgs!  

The richtacanes ain't looking to good so far.......


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 27, 2018)

We are heading to the top. Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 27, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 27, 2018)

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 27, 2018)




----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 27, 2018)




----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 27, 2018)




----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 27, 2018)




----------



## John Cooper (Dec 27, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 27, 2018)

Evening John and Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 28, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 28, 2018)

Morning Charlie!  

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 28, 2018)




----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 28, 2018)




----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 28, 2018)




----------



## brownceluse (Dec 28, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Dec 28, 2018)

Go DAWGS waiting on the deer to show up


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 28, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## westcobbdog (Dec 28, 2018)

Go Dogs and Racks graphics.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 28, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 28, 2018)

The Dawgs gonna have a fight on there hands in the Sugar Bowl. Especially with Baker going back on his word.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 28, 2018)

This is so cool! 






*GOOOOOOO DAWGS!*


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 28, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 28, 2018)

Silver Britches said:


> This is so cool!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That’s awesome


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 28, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Dec 28, 2018)




----------



## KyDawg (Dec 28, 2018)

Go Dawgs get ready to beat Texas.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 29, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 29, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 29, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 29, 2018)

Go Dawgs laughing at GT getting whipped in the boil your water before use bowl.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 29, 2018)

They messed up my picks.


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 29, 2018)

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 29, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 29, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Dec 29, 2018)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 29, 2018)

Go Dawgs getting ready for some football ....... Ready for the Sugar Bowl!!!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 29, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 29, 2018)

Go Dawgs that are in New Orleans.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 29, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 29, 2018)

GO DAWGS


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 29, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 30, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Dec 30, 2018)

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 30, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 30, 2018)

Go Dawgs


----------



## elfiii (Dec 30, 2018)

Go Dawgs just waiting for the kickoff.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 30, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 30, 2018)

go dogs who should be in a play off


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 30, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> go dogs who should be in a play off


but blew it against lsu


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 30, 2018)

go dogs looking better because of bama


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 30, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> go dogs looking better because of bama


Can’t argue with that! Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 30, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 30, 2018)




----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 30, 2018)




----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 30, 2018)




----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 30, 2018)




----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 30, 2018)

*Pour some sugar on me!*






After listening to VooDoo Child for about 10 times in a row. I'm ready to put the pads on and go hit somebody! 

SRV killing that guitar!






*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2018)

New year's Eve Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 31, 2018)

*GO DAWGS *


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 31, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 31, 2018)

That band wagon over to the West, cant no hold many more people. Them peeps jumping on it, like it is the last ride out of town.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 31, 2018)

Go Dawgs not needing any band wagontrey.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 31, 2018)

happy new years mutts


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 31, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> happy new years mutts



and fsux thugs too.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 31, 2018)

go dogs in secondary bowl games.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 31, 2018)

Go Dawgs looking forward to whipping Bama's butt next year in the SECCG.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 31, 2018)

Go Dawgs showing N'awleans how we do! SIC EM!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 31, 2018)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 31, 2018)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 31, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 1, 2019)

Happy New Years Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 1, 2019)

Happy New Years to all!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 1, 2019)

Go Dawgs coon hunting the new year in!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 1, 2019)

happy new year.mutts and thugs


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2019)

Happy New Year to all my sports forum brothers and sisters! May all of us have a blessed 2019.

 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## cramer (Jan 1, 2019)

Go  Dawgs  
Happy  New  Year  guys


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 1, 2019)

Happy New year Dawgs!!!!

Hope everyone has a blessed year!!


----------



## riprap (Jan 1, 2019)

Go Dawgs playing late tonight


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 1, 2019)

Happy New Year Dawg fans! It's GREAT to be a Georgia Bulldawg!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 1, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 1, 2019)

Go Dawgs gonna be tired at work tomorrow!!!!!!

Ain't gonna miss the game though!!!!!!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 1, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 1, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 1, 2019)

*HAPPY NEW YEAR AND GO DAWGS!*


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 1, 2019)

*GO DAWGS*


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 1, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 1, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 1, 2019)




----------



## John Cooper (Jan 1, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 1, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 1, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 1, 2019)

None of the bandwagon fans understand.


----------



## 4HAND (Jan 1, 2019)

Ok, it's no secret I'm a Gator. However, my dear mother in law is a dawg through & through. We helped her get this bench built for Christmas & I delivered it today. I left before daylight so no one would see it in my truck..... ??

Thought you dawgs might like it.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 1, 2019)

4HAND said:


> Ok, it's no secret I'm a Gator. However, my dear mother in law is a dawg through & through. We helped her get this bench built for Christmas & I delivered it today. I left before daylight so no one would see it in my truck..... ??
> 
> Thought you dawgs might like it.
> 
> View attachment 954789



Well for 1 day you were a DGD and that’s a good thing.

Go Dawgs counting the minutes to kickoff.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 1, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## 4HAND (Jan 1, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Well for 1 day you were a DGD and that’s a good thing.
> 
> Go Dawgs counting the minutes to kickoff.



C'mon now elfiii, don't blow it out of proportion. 
???


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 1, 2019)

Old friend of mine did it. MY DAWGS.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 1, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 2, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 2, 2019)

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 2, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 2, 2019)

Go Noles


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 2, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 2, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 2, 2019)




----------



## elfiii (Jan 2, 2019)

Win or lose, Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 2, 2019)

Go Dawgs!

It's a good day to be a Dawg fan!!!!


----------



## westcobbdog (Jan 2, 2019)

Go Dogs. Still waiting on our safety #2 to actually make a tackle.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 2, 2019)

Go Dawgs hate playin in Louisiana


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 2, 2019)

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## riprap (Jan 2, 2019)

Go Dawgs thinking of pulling for the tide and bringing them some good luck


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 2, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 3, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Tmpr111 (Jan 3, 2019)

Y’all need help ???


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 3, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 3, 2019)

Go DAWGS! Still dang proud to be a Georgia Bulldawg! Aint nothin finer in the land.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 3, 2019)

Go Dawgs still mad at the team and the coaches.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 3, 2019)

I dont think Coach could have done anything with the ones playing, but he could have come out in the second half with completely different personnel on the field. He could have told Fields and Deandre thanks but no thanks, we dont need you here as an example of quitters.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 3, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> I dont think Coach could have done anything with the ones playing, but he could have come out in the second half with completely different personnel on the field. He could have told Fields and Deandre thanks but no thanks, we dont need you here as an example of quitters.



It's what he should have done. The ones that want to play real bad get to play. Everybody else turn in your pads, pack your gear, clean out your dorm room and head on home. It ain't the size of the dawg in the fight that matters. It's the size of the fight in the dawg that does.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 3, 2019)

Go Dawgs!

Nothing better in the land than a Bulldog fan!!!!


----------



## riprap (Jan 3, 2019)

Go Dawgs pampering players to get more 5 stars


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 3, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 3, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 3, 2019)

roll tide.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 3, 2019)

Just saw the bench 4hand. Nice looking work. You could hall a truck load of those to Athens on game day, and be sold out before your truck cooled off.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 3, 2019)

Go Dawgs hoping this game taught CKS some valuable lessons. He is still learning, he did not have 13 years to practice before winning his first one.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 3, 2019)

Go Dawgs trolling the thugs! Daily Bamasux, Nolesux, Volsux, Buckeyesux, Barnersux, Nerdsux, Gatorsux and Longhornsux!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 4, 2019)

Go Dawgs!

Thankful I have never been a bandwagon fan, I remember Bama's lean years and how the then smaller fan base never quit on their team. Just like the true Dawg fans never quit on the Dawgs!

Dawg for life never pulled for anyone else!!!!


----------



## riprap (Jan 4, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs!
> 
> Thankful I have never been a bandwagon fan, I remember Bama's lean years and how the then smaller fan base never quit on their team. Just like the true Dawg fans never quit on the Dawgs!
> 
> Dawg for life never pulled for anyone else!!!!


GT fans wear a GT t shirt on Saturday afternoons so when they put the bama jersey on afterwards they won't get too hot. Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Jan 4, 2019)

Biggest bama fans I know pulled for GT 10 years ago. Go Dawgs! They've went from we are y'alls boss to y'alls players are too dumb for tech to roll tide! Insert throw up emoji...


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 4, 2019)

roll tide still playing football


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 4, 2019)

go dogs enjoying a 2 game losing streak


----------



## westcobbdog (Jan 4, 2019)

Go Dogs with closet dog fans more interested in our team on our thread vs starting his own thread for his team.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 4, 2019)

westcobbdog said:


> Go Dogs with closet dog fans more interested in our team on our thread vs starting his own thread for his team.



Go Dawgs who know you're right.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 4, 2019)

Go Dawgs knowing liberal California Bama fans are dangerous to the fabric of college football and our Nation! ? Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 4, 2019)

I like how all these new Bama fans just appeared out of thin air this year. They keep a closet full of gear from every college in the SEC, and beyond. They can change shirts faster than Super Man.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 4, 2019)

6 is a real Bama fan. He got the best seat on the band wagon.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 4, 2019)

He’s a thug too


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 4, 2019)

Georgia junior TE Isaac Nauta the first Bulldog to announce he’s entering NFL draft https://www.dawgnation.com/football...st-bulldog-to-announce-hes-entering-nfl-draft

Good luck IN!

Edit: Now Georgia receiver Riley Ridley declares for 2019 NFL Draft. https://www.dawgnation.com/football/riley-ridley-georgia-football-2019-nfl-draft

Hope Holyfield stays. I think he needs another year to prepare.

*GO TIGERS! BEAT BAMA!*

*GO DAWGS! BEAT ANYBODY YOU CAN!*


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 4, 2019)

Go Dawgs

Can't blame folks with the talent to play in the pros for declaring. Wish they wouldn't, but I don't blame the for going for the bucks.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 4, 2019)

At least they had enough Dawg in them to finish out the season.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 4, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 4, 2019)

When you start worrying is when nobody wants your Juniors.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 4, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 4, 2019)

Go Dawgs heading to the big show!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 4, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 4, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs heading to the big show!!


you are coming to cali?


----------



## riprap (Jan 4, 2019)

Go Dawgs missing the big show on purpose to stay out of Pelosi land.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 4, 2019)

But we in the picture now Rip.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 4, 2019)

Rip and me gonna go jug fishing for catfish. We not gonna take no gear, we just gonna check other peoples gear.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 4, 2019)

Rip is good at jug fishing other peoples jugs.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 5, 2019)

Nah 6 that is just the minor league game.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 5, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## elfiii (Jan 5, 2019)

Go Dawgs in a boxblind this am without a care in the world.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 5, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Jan 5, 2019)

Go Dawgs looking for a football helmet so I can fish with kydawg.


----------



## riprap (Jan 5, 2019)

Go Dawgs at 3pigs looking for elfiii


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 5, 2019)

riprap said:


> Go Dawgs looking for a football helmet so I can fish with kydawg.



I want be throwing a Rooster tail, I will be fishing with Chicken Liver and Mullet guts.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 5, 2019)

GO DAWGS hunting whitetails wearing scuba gear! Dang at the water!


----------



## westcobbdog (Jan 5, 2019)

Go Dogs getting a commit today from the #4 ranked CB outta Fl plus our WR signee Don Blaylock scored 2 tds in the HS Under Armour game.


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 5, 2019)

*GO DAWGS! *


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 5, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 5, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 5, 2019)




----------



## brownceluse (Jan 5, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 5, 2019)

westcobbdog said:


> Go Dogs getting a commit today from the #4 ranked CB outta Fl plus our WR signee Don Blaylock scored 2 tds in the HS Under Armour game.



But but we been told by the experts west of us, that CKS is done.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 5, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 5, 2019)

CKS needs to hire Tim Worley yesterday.


----------



## riprap (Jan 5, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> GO DAWGS hunting whitetails wearing scuba gear! Dang at the water!


Muck boots every hunt, all year


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 5, 2019)

Hip waders this weekend


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 6, 2019)

Go you deer hunting Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Jan 6, 2019)

Go poor Dawgs hunting over raked up water oak acorns... But they eat them


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 6, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## fairhopebama (Jan 6, 2019)

When you Dawgs go hunting, is it like your football season? The big prize buck is in your sights only to slip away at the last minute.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 6, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 6, 2019)

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 6, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 6, 2019)

Go Dawgs laughing at the bammer fans running their mouths in a thread about UGA. 

What they gonna do when little Nicky leaves ......


----------



## fairhopebama (Jan 6, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs laughing at the bammer fans running their mouths in a thread about UGA.
> 
> What they gonna do when little Nicky leaves ......


T

Probably get Dabo or Kirby if he has matured as a coach in the decision making process


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 6, 2019)

That's all I keep hearing but I don't ever see Kirby going and if Dabo keeps winnig at Clemson he may just stay where he is now.  

Go Dawgs ...... Remember the lean years Bammers.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 6, 2019)

Finally got a little good news out of Athens. https://www.dawgnation.com/football/georgia-uga-reed-nfl-draft Dude has been playing great recently.

*GO DAWGS!
BEAT SOMEBODY!*


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 6, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Jan 6, 2019)

Go Dawgs enjoying life hunting and fishing. Not letting a football team do it for us. UGA winning or not winning a NC isn't going to affect me one bit. For some bammers Nick Saban is their life...


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 7, 2019)

GO DAWGS keeping it real and doing more important things in life, and that's getting outside and enjoying the great outdoors!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 7, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Jan 7, 2019)

Go Dawgs for bama stealing coaches after other schools pay them to learn how to coach.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Jan 7, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs laughing at the bammer fans running their mouths in a thread about UGA.
> 
> What they gonna do when little Nicky leaves ......


Cry


----------



## westcobbdog (Jan 7, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> C
> 
> when lil nikki leaves they have Shula lined up, plan b is the guy Mike ________
> who likes strippers who just got too excited his first chance....


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 7, 2019)

I have told yall Dawgs that non Dawg fans dont have a clue about us. We are happy, we dont sit around worried when our last or next NC is. If Kirby wants to go to Alabama good for him. We wont be going with him, and we will still be a good team. I dont think he will go to Alabama, in fact I cant imagine any coach wanting to follow Saban. Butch Jones could turn out as your only option. He would build a Mailbox around Alabama.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 7, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 7, 2019)

Go Dawgs wishing deer season would last just a little bit longer!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 7, 2019)

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 7, 2019)

Go Dawgs wishing elfii wouldet me on his deer lease!!!!!!






In the daytime...... Spot lighting is hard work.....


----------



## riprap (Jan 8, 2019)

Go Dawgs! Come on bammers, can do it with us...1,2,3...wait till next year.


----------



## riprap (Jan 8, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs wishing elfii wouldet me on his deer lease!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He said next week works for him.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 8, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 8, 2019)

Go Dawgs!

Bamasing...... The new Clemsoning!!!!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 8, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> I have told yall Dawgs that non Dawg fans dont have a clue about us. We are happy, we dont sit around worried when our last or next NC is.



Go Dawgs who don't have a care in the world and are just as happy as a tornado in a trailer park.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 8, 2019)

Go DAWGS! A fellow DAWG fan posted this on his FB page. Thank goodness my boy knows better. GO Dawgs!!

It is with great regret i have a confession to make. I havent made it before because the shame and guilt i feel is unbearable. Last night during the championship game one of my children, one of my beloved sons was wearing an Alabama t shirt. As he set there screaming roll tide and cheering for Saban and his boys till l could hardly hold back the tears. I ask prayers for his misguided soul and ask you keep my family in your thought thru this difficult time in our lives.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 8, 2019)

Go Dawgs!

Always a great day to be a Dawg fan!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 8, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Go DAWGS! A fellow DAWG fan posted this on his FB page. Thank goodness my boy knows better. GO Dawgs!!
> 
> It is with great regret i have a confession to make. I havent made it before because the shame and guilt i feel is unbearable. Last night during the championship game one of my children, one of my beloved sons was wearing an Alabama t shirt. As he set there screaming roll tide and cheering for Saban and his boys till l could hardly hold back the tears. I ask prayers for his misguided soul and ask you keep my family in your thought thru this difficult time in our lives.



 Lord help this wayward son. Let him return home safe with the fatted calf.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 8, 2019)

My sons and Grandsons, would not think of wearing a Jersey of a the team Georgia was playing, in my house.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 8, 2019)

Go Dawgs with wayward children, I feel their pain!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 8, 2019)

Go Dawgs looking for and new DC and OC


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 8, 2019)

GO DAWGS poking fun of Bammers and loving every minute of it! 

*GO DAWGS!
BEAT SOMEBODY!*


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Jan 8, 2019)

GO DAWGS glad to be born a DAWG. And waiting for NSD and on to G-Day


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 8, 2019)

Go Dawgs not excepting excuses for the Bama beat down!


----------



## westcobbdog (Jan 8, 2019)

Go Dogs looking to take in an Ice Dogs game soon, waiting on Spring Football.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 8, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Tmpr111 (Jan 8, 2019)

I think y’all should get this delusional thread to 39 pages, and stop.  Just stop, and never experience it again. You should lock it up and look back at it, but that’s it.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 9, 2019)

Go Dawgs!

Always great to be a Dawg fan!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 9, 2019)

Tmpr111 said:


> I think y’all should get this delusional thread to 39 pages, and stop.  Just stop, and never experience it again. You should lock it up and look back at it, but that’s it.



I know that's what you think we ought to do but what we're gonna do is take this one to 1,000 posts, lock it and start another 1,000 post Go Dawgs thread. And then another one after that and another one after that and another one after that, etc. etc. etc.

By the way, hump day Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 9, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Spotlite (Jan 9, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs laughing at the bammer fans running their mouths in a thread about UGA.
> 
> What they gonna do when little Nicky leaves ......


Same thing when Bear and others left.....we just going to keep beating dawgs....lol


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 9, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 9, 2019)

Spotlite said:


> Same thing when Bear and others left.....we just going to keep beating dawgs....lol



I recall a long dry spell between Bear and Nick.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Spotlite (Jan 9, 2019)

elfiii said:


> I recall a long dry spell between Bear and Nick.
> 
> Go Dawgs!


Not as long as 1980 to current 

But I’m putting $100 on it......GA will win the championship in the next two years.....you in??? Got enough confidence in your dawgs???


----------



## elfiii (Jan 9, 2019)

Spotlite said:


> Not as long as 1980 to current



What chu laughing at Bama fan? Your team just got waxed bad on national TV by the Breck Boy and co.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 9, 2019)

GO DAWGS still laughing at Bama after that epic beat down Monday night!


----------



## Spotlite (Jan 9, 2019)

elfiii said:


> What chu laughing at Bama fan? Your team just got waxed bad on national TV by the Breck Boy and co.


I know. We stunk.....bad. You’d thought we were hiding GA players in AL uniforms out there lol. 

But yea, Clemson took us to the woodshed. After the way they played first half, I honestly wanted to see them win it.


----------



## Spotlite (Jan 9, 2019)

elfiii said:


> What chu laughing at Bama fan? Your team just got waxed bad on national TV by the Breck Boy and co.


Go see the edit dawg


----------



## elfiii (Jan 9, 2019)

Spotlite said:


> Go see the edit dawg



No, I don't. I'm a long time Dawg fan going way back before 1980.

I will bet you $100 we will have a football team next year though. You want in on some of that action Jackson?


----------



## Spotlite (Jan 9, 2019)

elfiii said:


> No, I don't. I'm a long time Dawg fan going way back before 1980.
> 
> I will bet you $100 we will have a football team next year though. You want in on some of that action Jackson?


If you call that a.......nah I hate to take your money that way 

I’m still a dawg fan by marriage so I can’t talk trash at home. Couch ain’t comfortable!!!!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 9, 2019)

Spotlite said:


> I’m still a dawg fan by marriage so I can’t talk trash at home. Couch ain’t comfortable!!!!



Sure it is if you sleep on it enough.


----------



## Spotlite (Jan 9, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Sure it is if you sleep on it enough.


During football season.......trust me......I sleep on it enough! I can’t resist it, I have to open my mouth when GA plays and I have to “in yo face” when AL plays.


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 9, 2019)

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 9, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 9, 2019)




----------



## KyDawg (Jan 9, 2019)

Tmpr111 said:


> I think y’all should get this delusional thread to 39 pages, and stop.  Just stop, and never experience it again. You should lock it up and look back at it, but that’s it.



I think you should just stay out of here. This is the longest running thread on Gon. You not being a Bama fan long wont understand this so I will dumb it down for you. The Bamers came in one year and opened up a The Granddaddy of all Roll Tides, thread. Brown, was not to happy about that and he started this thread, I was a newbie at that time and they were bragging about how they would beat us to 1000 post, and we had spotted them about 585 post at the time. When It came down to the end Brown, Rio and I, not only caught them, but left them in the dust. It was not a fair contest back then as there was not near as many Bandwagon fans around back then. Bama was well represented by a true Fan called 00Buck. but he did not stand a chance without the Bandwagon fans. He was and is a fine Bamer. The Bandwagoners not so much. There was never another Bama Granddaddy thread, cause they all ran back to their mama's trailers. We, at this point are at 410 thousand plus post, and it is all due to Brown. And it will reach a half a million. Thanks Jeff you a DGD.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 9, 2019)

That’s right Charlie! Go Dawgs!!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 9, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 9, 2019)

Spotlite said:


> Same thing when Bear and others left.....we just going to keep beating dawgs....lol



How did that work for you? Yall went through coaches like I do socks, and 15 coaches later, that included Shulas and the guy that got in a fight in a bar. You guys could not even beat NESWLouisiana Tech. Then you hired a guy that lied in public, about not going to Bama. I am sorry Spotlite, but forgive me because I dont buy into the arrogance in Tuscaloosa. Bamers come into Gon (the capital G stands for Georgia) and did nothing but trash us. They were not classy enough to take their wins and success and be happy, as they should be, Noooo we got to find a Georgia forum and belittle another team, and believe when I say the Bama's are the one that started it. I just cannot understand what kind of people enjoy going into another states forum and belittling the #1 team in that state. Celebrat your greatness with class, and that does not include attacking the fans in their states forum.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 9, 2019)

Spotlite said:


> Seemed to work fine. How many titles are there?????? And that’s a joke dude.
> 
> 
> And you’re forgiven, but I should note......you’re  barking up the wrong tree dude..........you need to go find those Tuscaloosa boys.........but let’s clarify a couple things......I’m Georgia born and raised. I live in GEORGIA a 1/4 mile from where I was raised. My wife could and will school you and most dawg fans on GA on any given day of the week.
> ...



Guess I read your post wrong, and if I did I apologize but I thought you said, WE just gonna keep beating the dogs. I have no problem with you or any other Bama fans, other than their arrogance. But when you say we just gonna keep beating you, how else am I supposed to take it.


----------



## Spotlite (Jan 9, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Guess I read your post wrong, and if I did I apologize but I thought you said, WE just gonna keep beating the dogs. I have no problem with you or any other Bama fans, other than their arrogance. But when you say we just gonna keep beating you, how else am I supposed to take it.


Lol no problem!! I understand but no, my post are just for fun only. We can delete these last couple post.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 9, 2019)

Bama and UGA aint never been a mutual admiration group, but up until the last two years we got a long pretty good. Then the Bamers had to start rubbing things in, like they never had a bad streak not long before Saban. I just never understood why Bamers felt it necessary to come over here and try to rub things in Georgia's face. We are Dawgs, we are proud of the Dawgs, we Love our Dawgs, and we dont like people just walking through the door and kicking sand in our face. We did not start this mess, it is 100% on the team to the west. For years I pulled for Bama, to represent the best of the SEC, but that is not enough for them, they have to kick another team around in a forum that is based in the team's state to show how great they are.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 9, 2019)

Spotlite said:


> Lol no problem!! I understand but no, my post are just for fun only. We can delete these last couple post.



It is all about fun, I think that is why we have sports, and I love the trash talk as much as anyone on here, Spotlite, but some, not saying you, but some take it way beyond that on both sides.


----------



## Spotlite (Jan 9, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> It is all about fun, I think that is why we have sports, and I love the trash talk as much as anyone on here, Spotlite, but some, not saying you, but some take it way beyond that on both sides.


Yup I know. I love to trash talk but try to stay out of it when I realize it’s serious or going the wrong way. Sometimes I don’t ajways pick up on it going the wrong way. That’s why I wanted to clarify. But no worries...we cool ?

And guess what I get to do this week.......wear GA boxers all week because my team stunk.

But it’s cool. I tell my wife every time I go to bathroom that I’m taking Kirby to the super bowl.....it’s only way he will ever get there lol ?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 10, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> I think you should just stay out of here. This is the longest running thread on Gon. You not being a Bama fan long wont understand this so I will dumb it down for you. The Bamers came in one year and opened up a The Granddaddy of all Roll Tides, thread. Brown, was not to happy about that and he started this thread, I was a newbie at that time and they were bragging about how they would beat us to 1000 post, and we had spotted them about 585 post at the time. When It came down to the end Brown, Rio and I, not only caught them, but left them in the dust. It was not a fair contest back then as there was not near as many Bandwagon fans around back then. Bama was well represented by a true Fan called 00Buck. but he did not stand a chance without the Bandwagon fans. He was and is a fine Bamer. The Bandwagoners not so much. There was never another Bama Granddaddy thread, cause they all ran back to their mama's trailers. We, at this point are at 410 thousand plus post, and it is all due to Brown. And it will reach a half a million. Thanks Jeff you a DGD.




I'll never forget the thread Slayer closed in half a night by himself. ????


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 10, 2019)

Go Noles, Dogs, Bammers not playing anymore this season.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 10, 2019)

Tmpr111 said:


> I think y’all should get this delusional thread to 39 pages, and stop.  Just stop, and never experience it again. You should lock it up and look back at it, but that’s it.



back up off their chew toy there pal 

This thread squeaks every time they post...they can't help it.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 10, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 10, 2019)

Go Charlie keeping things rocking in a Go Dawgs thread!


----------



## riprap (Jan 10, 2019)

Go Dawgs! Brown and I rolled with the tide for a while. I had some pretty supernatural things happen for me in that time. I ordered my kids to share a room so I could prepare my bama room. Replace deer heads with pics of games from Bryant Denny and calls from a washed up nascar announcer. It just didn't seem right so I came back home pretty quick. Go loyal Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 10, 2019)

Go Dawgs keeping the flame alive and burning!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 10, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 10, 2019)

May be our next DC.

https://www.dawgnation.com/football...ail&utm_term=0_24bc7055ac-239038c217-91799345


----------



## elfiii (Jan 10, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Bama was well represented by a true Fan called 00Buck. but he did not stand a chance without the Bandwagon fans. He was and is a fine Bamer.



fairhope and Spotlite ain't so bad. Neither is Ripper.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 10, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> I'll never forget the thread Slayer closed in half a night by himself. ????



It's amazing what he can accomplish when he puts his mind to it.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 10, 2019)

Nitram4891 said:


> back up off their chew toy there pal
> 
> This thread squeaks every time they post...they can't help it.


???


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 10, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 10, 2019)

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## riprap (Jan 10, 2019)

The bama tech fans are awesome


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 10, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 10, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 10, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Jan 10, 2019)

Go Dawgs looking for a red gun offense


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 10, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 10, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Spotlite (Jan 10, 2019)

elfiii said:


> fairhope and Spotlite ain't so bad. Neither is Ripper.


Don’t even think about a group hug ? 

But I will give you a “Go Dawgs!!!!” And you mark my word, GA will take the championship within 3 years.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 10, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Jan 11, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 11, 2019)

Go Dawgs!

Laughing at the vowels who think their head coach is a defensive guru, and him and Chaney will lead them out of the dumpster.


----------



## riprap (Jan 11, 2019)

Talent>coaching...Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 11, 2019)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 11, 2019)

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 11, 2019)

Saban called his offensive staff to a meeting. He sat there and chewed nobody out for 30 minutes.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 11, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 12, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 12, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 12, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 12, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 12, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 12, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 12, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 12, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 12, 2019)




----------



## elfiii (Jan 12, 2019)

Go Dawgs on the last weekend of deer season.


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 12, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 12, 2019)




----------



## John Cooper (Jan 12, 2019)

Go Dawgs !!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 12, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 12, 2019)

Go Dawgs trolling vowels!!!!!

Got to give it to them boys they sure can spin a yarn!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 12, 2019)

Go Noles getting ready for round 2


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 12, 2019)

Go Dogs with no coaches


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 12, 2019)

Go Noles filling in for his Bammer buddy


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 12, 2019)

He's still slapping salve on his wounds


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 12, 2019)

They cut him deep but he'll heal up soon


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 12, 2019)

Maybe


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 12, 2019)

Go Noles GO


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 12, 2019)

How the cabbage beds doing S&S?


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 12, 2019)

Go Dawgs in Omega.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 12, 2019)

Go Dawgs!

Cabbage or Chicken the Noles fans have it covered!!!!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 12, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> How the cabbage beds doing S&S?



Doing just fine. Planted a fine field of silver queen corn right beside em yesterde


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 12, 2019)

Go Noles planting winter corn


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 12, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Doing just fine. Planted a fine field of silver queen corn right beside em yesterde



Is it not a tad early for that?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 12, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Is it not a tad early for that?



Looks like winter is over down here Bo$$


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 12, 2019)

Global warming and all that


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 12, 2019)

Go noles needing planting lessons.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 12, 2019)

Go Dawgs planting winter corn! I like it!


----------



## Old Winchesters (Jan 12, 2019)

Go Dawgs happy to see Chaney gone....


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 12, 2019)

Go Dawgs ready for G day!!


----------



## riprap (Jan 12, 2019)

Go Dawgs not buying any corn till next October


----------



## riprap (Jan 12, 2019)

Go Dawgs happy to see this rain.


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 12, 2019)

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 12, 2019)

Go Dawgs listening to the rain on the camper roof!

Hey Rip we probably gonna be moving out of this campground and to one at the Tallapoosa exit, not as fancy but cheaper by the month.


----------



## riprap (Jan 12, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs listening to the rain on the camper roof!
> 
> Hey Rip we probably gonna be moving out of this campground and to one at the Tallapoosa exit, not as fancy but cheaper by the month.


I wish I could think of another place closer to here that would be better there just isn't any. My in law's stayed where you are for a few days it was pricey.


----------



## riprap (Jan 12, 2019)

The rock campground in rockmart might be an option. I just looked them up they have monthly rates. Pretty nice place. I've driven through the campground but never stayed


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 12, 2019)

riprap said:


> I wish I could think of another place closer to here that would be better there just isn't any. My in law's stayed where you are for a few days it was pricey.



The Atlanta West is at Lithia springs, but all the reviews say it stinks big time.  No big deal to me, as we like it out here. Found the outdoor range at Temple the other day and went to Shot Spot in Carrollton. Probably take the wife to Shot Spot for some one on one hand gun training.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 12, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Jan 12, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> The Atlanta West is at Lithia springs, but all the reviews say it stinks big time.  No big deal to me, as we like it out here. Found the outdoor range at Temple the other day and went to Shot Spot in Carrollton. Probably take the wife to Shot Spot for some one on one hand gun training.


You would need the training at Atlanta West. I highly recommend not going there.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 13, 2019)

Old Winchesters said:


> Go Dawgs happy to see Chaney gone....



I am shedding no tears.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 13, 2019)

Go Dawgs with a young OC who is a recruiting machine. He will only get better now.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 13, 2019)

Go Dawgs knowing the future is bright!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 13, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 13, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 13, 2019)

Clemson just scored again!!!!! Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 13, 2019)

No worries Matthew6! My Noles will get em next yr.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 13, 2019)

Hope you get this message buddy wherever you may be.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 13, 2019)

Dang 6 must have lost a lot of money on the game. He had to take a second job delivering Pizza to help pay off his Debt.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 13, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 13, 2019)

Go Dawgs noticing Bammers are no longer participating in the banter.....?


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 13, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs noticing Bammers are no longer participating in the banter.....?


Bandwagon wagon is emptying 
Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 13, 2019)

Bandwagon fans are all the same...... I have noticed that the Bandwagon Bamers are now Bandwagon tiger's...... 

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 13, 2019)

Is the genius coach from LSU coming to Athens? Could UGA become the next DBU? Go Dawgs!!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Jan 13, 2019)

Go DAWGS sad to see deer season coming to an end


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 13, 2019)

Go Dawgs it's nice to see coaches wanting to come to UGA


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 13, 2019)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 13, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 13, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Is the genius coach from LSU coming to Athens? Could UGA become the next DBU? Go Dawgs!!


Nope

Go Dawgs


----------



## riprap (Jan 13, 2019)

Go Dawgs getting shots in while bama's winning cause they MIA with one loss. Somebody might want to check on fairhope too. His last post was that he was going to bed...


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 13, 2019)

DAWG1419 said:


> Nope
> 
> Go Dawgs


He didn’t even get an offer. Weird.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 13, 2019)

Wasn't he in Athens all weekend? Odd.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 13, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> Wasn't he in Athens all weekend? Odd.


Yes


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 13, 2019)

https://www.cbssports.com/college-f...gia-hires-jules-montinar-for-defensive-staff/

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 13, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 13, 2019)

DAWG1419 said:


> https://www.cbssports.com/college-f...gia-hires-jules-montinar-for-defensive-staff/
> 
> Go Dawgs



Never heard of him, but it looks like he brings a good background.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 14, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 14, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 14, 2019)

Outstanding hire!!!!! Go Dawgs!!! Welcome back Todd!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 14, 2019)

Go Dawgs upgrading their Staff.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 14, 2019)

Go Noles Go


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 14, 2019)

Anybody seen 6?


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 14, 2019)

Go Dawgs!

Where you at 6?


----------



## elfiii (Jan 14, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 14, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 14, 2019)

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 14, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## westcobbdog (Jan 14, 2019)

Go Dogs just enjoyed reviewing the huge list of players Alabama is losing either leaving early, graduating or have used up their eligibility. Looks like about half the team.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 14, 2019)

Go Dawgs the future is bright!


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Jan 14, 2019)

westcobbdog said:


> Go Dogs just enjoyed reviewing the huge list of players Alabama is losing either leaving early, graduating or have used up their eligibility. Looks like about half the team.


It happens every year. Where have you been dude?


----------



## elfiii (Jan 14, 2019)

Go Dawgs already looking forward to the G Day game.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 14, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> He didn’t even get an offer. Weird.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 14, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 14, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 14, 2019)

Go Dawgs living the Life in Atlanta.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 14, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Go Dawgs already looking forward to the G Day game.



Just hope we can close this one, before it gets here.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 14, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 14, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## riprap (Jan 14, 2019)

Go Dawgs and bammers wherever you are


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 15, 2019)

Go Dawgs!

Charlie this one will be gone before G day for sure!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 15, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 15, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 15, 2019)

*Go Dawgs!*


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 15, 2019)

Go Dawgs down in Jessup.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 15, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 15, 2019)

UT is back again. It never gets old watching that dumpster burn.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 15, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 15, 2019)

Tee Martin was a lucky QB at voweltown. The rest of the SEC were really down when he played. 

Go Dawgs!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 15, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## elfiii (Jan 15, 2019)

Go Dawgs waiting on opening day of Turkey season.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 15, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Go Dawgs waiting on opening day of Turkey season.



Go Dawgs hanging trot lines for turkey's!!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 15, 2019)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 15, 2019)

Go Dawgs trolling vowels fans!!!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 15, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 15, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Jan 15, 2019)

Go Dawgs wishing for an unlimited season on hens. They act like a bunch of GT fans flocking to bama when you pour out corn.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 15, 2019)

Go Dawgs !!!!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 15, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 15, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 16, 2019)

Go Dawgs G Day game set for April 20th!!!!!!

Who is planning on being there??


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 16, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 16, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs G Day game set for April 20th!!!!!!
> 
> Who is planning on being there??


Go Dawgs! We may go this year


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 16, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 16, 2019)

Go Dawgs! hating on the Vols..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 16, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs G Day game set for April 20th!!!!!!
> 
> Who is planning on being there??



Not sure. We may be doing the Outdoors With Limit's event on Lake Lanier that weekend.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 16, 2019)

Go Dawgs getting ready for Turkey Season early.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 16, 2019)

My Kids are going, I might try to go with them this year.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 16, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Go Dawgs waiting on opening day of Turkey season.





KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs getting ready for Turkey Season early.



You guys should just shoot them during deer season like I do. Leaves more time for Fishing!


----------



## riprap (Jan 16, 2019)

Go Dawgs missing my bama tech roll tiders.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 16, 2019)

Go Noles in this here Go Dog thread


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 16, 2019)

Go Noles and Dawgs still looking for 6


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 16, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> You guys should just shoot them during deer season like I do. Leaves more time for Fishing!



I've got some by the house. I've come to the conclusion the only way for them not to leave come spring is to go ahead and shoot em now.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 16, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> I've got some by the house. I've come to the conclusion the only way for them not to leave come spring is to go ahead and shoot em now.



I've got them gobblers all messed up. They arent used to hearing a hen purring this early. ???


Go Noles in the woods with his favorite Turkey call


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 16, 2019)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 16, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> You guys should just shoot them during deer season like I do. Leaves more time for Fishing!



It's still a little cool on the lake in March. The Hooch is downright frigid that time of year. Not to mention we go to get Mikey a gobbler.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 16, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Jan 16, 2019)

riprap said:


> Go Dawgs missing my bama tech roll tiders.


We have bama tech roll tiders and Clemson Dawg raw riders everywhere around here


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Jan 16, 2019)

Or is it Clemson raw Dawg riders? Yeah, that's it


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 16, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 16, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 16, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 16, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## riprap (Jan 16, 2019)

Us Dawgs know how to take losing. We like for others to feel our pain. I like pulling for the tide though. We're 0-1 since I jumped on board.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 16, 2019)

riprap said:


> Us Dawgs know how to take losing. We like for others to feel our pain. I like pulling for the tide though. We're 0-1 since I jumped on board.



Bad timing Rip. But you almost had one.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 16, 2019)

I am surprised there was any room left on the bandwagon.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Jan 17, 2019)

riprap said:


> Us Dawgs know how to take losing. We like for others to feel our pain. I like pulling for the tide though. We're 0-1 since I jumped on board.


I heard that. I do the same. I hated to see Les Miles leave LSU and I'm liking Kirby being at UGA better than I thought I would


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 17, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 17, 2019)

Go Dawgs! Saban has lost his edge and Kirby has gained an edge!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 17, 2019)

Did you guys see the total beat down Bama took?


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 17, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Jan 17, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Did you guys see the total beat down Bama took?


I did. Clemson #1 and Texas #2 beat downs made the SEC look weak. The two best teams in the SEC ended the season with a combined four losses. That's terrible ya know


----------



## riprap (Jan 17, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> I am surprised there was any room left on the bandwagon.


They made room. My blue gt t shirt was showing through my white bama jersey so they knew I was legit.


----------



## riprap (Jan 17, 2019)

Go Dawgs. Bama qb's can't handle 4 quarters.


----------



## riprap (Jan 17, 2019)

Go everybody looking for DC's


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 17, 2019)

Go Dawgs replacing oc’s and dc’s. I’d take that action for a yr for what they makin and never hit a lick again.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 17, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 17, 2019)

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 17, 2019)

*Go DAWGS *


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 17, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 17, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 17, 2019)

Go Dawgs watching the Bama bandwagon go by and not jumping on it. They all swear they have see every game that Bama played since the Bear showed up.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 17, 2019)

But they wont talk about the year he paid Wally Butts off to fix a game.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 17, 2019)

Or the years they spent on probation, when Fat Phil turned them in for cheating. I hate a rat worse than I hate a cheater.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 17, 2019)

Something about an illegal recruiting foray into Memphis. They never brag on that either.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 17, 2019)

Or the guy that got caught in his dorm, with a bag full of weed. That ranks right up there with the year they won a NC with 3 losses.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 17, 2019)

They claim them all though. just as if they were legit. My favorite one is the year that Ladies Home and Garden awarded them one. They snatched that one up too and hung it on the wall.


----------



## riprap (Jan 17, 2019)

Go Dawgs bama made Saban. Alabama is always the first place an inner city kid wants to be. They love all the rebel flags flying on I-20


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Jan 17, 2019)

Well, ya'll claim 1980! And, um, 1980! We can't help that the ball 'bounced our way a time or two'


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 17, 2019)

Go DAWGS


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 17, 2019)

Go Dawgs! Don’t look now Saban just tried a fake FG!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 17, 2019)

We did not go through half the coaches in the country looking for a HC either. There were some real doozies in the bunch they trotted through T Town.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 17, 2019)

CKS never got beat by a directional school from Louisiana either.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 17, 2019)

Go Dawgs.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 18, 2019)

Go Dawgs! 

Go Charlie keeping it real up in hera!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 18, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## riprap (Jan 18, 2019)

Go Dawgs for bama firing coaches before they ever hit the field


----------



## riprap (Jan 18, 2019)

They have such high moral standards


----------



## riprap (Jan 18, 2019)

Until they have a proven winner


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 18, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 18, 2019)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 18, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 18, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 18, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 18, 2019)




----------



## elfiii (Jan 18, 2019)

Go Dawgs! all day every day.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 18, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 18, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 18, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 18, 2019)

UT is back.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 18, 2019)

Go Dawgs we gonna be back one day, back in the NC game.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Jan 18, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


>


Dude, check out the cheerleaders when you get a chance. They are way hotter than your creepy man crush


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 18, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 18, 2019)

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 18, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Dude, check out the cheerleaders when you get a chance. They are way hotter than your creepy man crush


Good one! Just proud of UGA!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Jan 18, 2019)

Go DAWGS missing Holyfield already. He will be a good back in the NFL, wish him the best. A punishing running back.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 18, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 19, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 19, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 19, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 19, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## elfiii (Jan 19, 2019)

CamoDawg85 said:


> Go DAWGS missing Holyfield already. He will be a good back in the NFL, wish him the best. A punishing running back.



Yes he will. I'm sure CKS has someone ready and anxious to take his place on the depth chart.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 19, 2019)

And Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 19, 2019)

I think Herrian is going to surprise a lot of people this year. He is a hard worker and showed some signs of how good he can run in the Sugar Bowl. If Zeus can come back healthy, he along with Swift, Cook, and the 4 star we are bringing in, will keep us around the top of the league. Go Dawgs needing more footballs in the game.


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Jan 19, 2019)

Herrian showed some really good signs even running behind Chubb and Michel. May be a break out year. Sure hope so and time will tell. GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 19, 2019)

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 19, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 19, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 19, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 19, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 19, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 19, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 19, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 19, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 19, 2019)




----------



## John Cooper (Jan 19, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 19, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 20, 2019)

*go dawgs *


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 20, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 20, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 20, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 20, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 20, 2019)

Go Dawgs on cool crisp morning!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 20, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## westcobbdog (Jan 20, 2019)

Go Dogs and a salute to Terry Godwin who scored 2 TDS yesterday.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 20, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 20, 2019)

Go Dawgs, getting another top recruiter. Chaney was listed in the 600's in recruiter rankings. He did not like to recruit.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 20, 2019)

westcobbdog said:


> Go Dogs and a salute to Terry Godwin who scored 2 TDS yesterday.



I watched it, they should have throw to him 15 more times.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 20, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 20, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 20, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 20, 2019)

Go Dawgs gonna be a cool one tonight!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 20, 2019)

Just be glad you aint on the mountain John.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 20, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs, getting another top recruiter. Chaney was listed in the 600's in recruiter rankings. He did not like to recruit.


But #1 in recruiting biscuits

Go Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 20, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 20, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Just be glad you aint on the mountain John.



Yep that is true Charlie!!  

Y'all gonna get real cold up in KY?


----------



## riprap (Jan 20, 2019)

Have you moved further west yet John?


----------



## riprap (Jan 20, 2019)

Go Dawgs holiday tomorrow


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 20, 2019)

riprap said:


> Have you moved further west yet John?



Not yet, it just like 5 miles further down I-20.  From the Waco exit to the Tallapoosa exit.  Company is talking about moving me to Adairsville. Just talk right now.


----------



## riprap (Jan 20, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> Not yet, it just like 5 miles further down I-20.  From the Waco exit to the Tallapoosa exit.  Company is talking about moving me to Adairsville. Just talk right now.


Hey, that wouldn't be a bad move at all


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 20, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> Yep that is true Charlie!!
> 
> Y'all gonna get real cold up in KY?



The are predicting single digits here tonight. Too cold for a South Ga Boy. Go Dawgs staying inside the house all day.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 20, 2019)

Go Dawgs cuddling with a wood stove!!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 20, 2019)

Go Dawgs ready for spring!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 20, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## riprap (Jan 20, 2019)

Go Dawg or Dawgs finally getting championship rings in a couple of weeks.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 21, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 21, 2019)

Go Dawgs on a chilly morning!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 21, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 21, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Jan 21, 2019)

Go bammers headed to the parade


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 21, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 21, 2019)

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 21, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 21, 2019)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 21, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## elfiii (Jan 21, 2019)

Monday Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 21, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 21, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 21, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 21, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 21, 2019)

Go Dawgs another cool morning ahead


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 21, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 22, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 22, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 22, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 22, 2019)

Good morning Dawgs on a cold day in the Bluegrass.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 22, 2019)

Good morning Dawgs on a cold morning in the Classic City aka Athens town aka BullDAWG country. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 22, 2019)

I got to get out of this place.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 22, 2019)

Go Dawgs looking to move South!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 22, 2019)

Go Noles in the go dog thread. Go Cali Bammers somewhere out there.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 22, 2019)

Go Dawgs on Tuesday afternoon.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 22, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 22, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 22, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 23, 2019)

Wake up Go Dawgs !


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 23, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 23, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 23, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 23, 2019)

Go DAWGS keeping fans of loser teams awake at night!


----------



## riprap (Jan 23, 2019)

Go Dawgs constantly making up stories on social media to keep a job


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 23, 2019)

*GO DAWGS *


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 23, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 23, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 23, 2019)

*GO DAWGS*


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 23, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 23, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 23, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 23, 2019)

MudDucker said:


> Go DAWGS keeping fans of loser teams awake at night!



We even keep some of them awake during the day, which is a good thing. Helps them from getting fired.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 24, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 24, 2019)

Go Dawgs tired of the rain


----------



## riprap (Jan 24, 2019)

Go Dawgs thankful for another couple inches of rain.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 24, 2019)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 24, 2019)

*GO DAWGS*


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 24, 2019)

If finally stopped raining here.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 24, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 24, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 24, 2019)

Go Dawgs down in Fargo.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 24, 2019)

Go Dawgs in frigid KY.


----------



## riprap (Jan 24, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 24, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 24, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs in frigid KY.



Gonna be bad tonight John.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 24, 2019)

Go Dawgs winter is finally here next week


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 25, 2019)

Go Dawgs toasty warm in a camper!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 25, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## riprap (Jan 25, 2019)

Go Dawgs and bammers in the fan portal.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 25, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 25, 2019)

Go Dawgs fighting the winter doldrums.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 25, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs fighting the winter doldrums.



Charlie have you had to chop any ice yet?


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 25, 2019)

*GO DAWGS*


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 25, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 25, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 25, 2019)

Go Bamers posting links that no one can see. I am sure it had to do with how Clempsun stole the game from them.


----------



## riprap (Jan 25, 2019)

Go Dawgs! Pretty sure I passed John's new rv park on Hwy 100


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 25, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 26, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 26, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 26, 2019)

riprap said:


> Go Dawgs! Pretty sure I passed John's new rv park on Hwy 100



If it was about a mile from I 20 you sure did. We are moving there next Saturday!!!!

Go Dawgs paying cheaper lot rent!!!!!


----------



## westcobbdog (Jan 26, 2019)

Go Dogs whoopin Tx at home today.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 26, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 26, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 26, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 26, 2019)

Go Dawgs ready for warmer weather and the spring game!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 26, 2019)

Go Dawgs planning one more trip to Athens.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 26, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## riprap (Jan 26, 2019)

Go Dawgs eating at raleys for the last time


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 26, 2019)

Go Dawgs living large!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 26, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 27, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 27, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 27, 2019)

Go Dawgs shutting this one down before my birfday!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 27, 2019)

Go Dawgs closing another historic thread!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 27, 2019)

Go Dawgs ready for some football!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 27, 2019)

Go Dawgs posting while Charlie is sleeping!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 27, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 27, 2019)

Go Dawgs keeping it real!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 27, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 27, 2019)

Go Dawgs staying warm on a cool day!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 27, 2019)

Go Dawgs looking for some snow Tuesday!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 27, 2019)

Go Dawgs dreaming of a long beard and Spurs!!

Even though I don't turkey hunt.........


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 27, 2019)

Go Dawgs living life to the fullest!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 27, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 27, 2019)

Go Dawgs headed to Nashville today, to eat at a place that has raw oysters.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 27, 2019)

Go oyster eating Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 27, 2019)

Be careful down there Charlie, them vowels are getting mighty uppity here lately!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 27, 2019)

Don't let them back you into a corner bud!! Always have an escape route!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 27, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> Don't let them back you into a corner bud!! Always have an escape route!!



I will have my new UGA vest on John. I would not want them to miss their chance.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 27, 2019)

When I leave I will say the Vols are back.

On the floor.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 27, 2019)

Go Dawgs keeping Vols in the real world!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 27, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> I will have my new UGA vest on John. I would not want them to miss their chance.



Go Charlie go. Reminds me of Tom Petty song ....... Won't back down!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 27, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 27, 2019)

go dawgs close this one out.....tired of being reminded of the sugar bowl


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 27, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 27, 2019)

Go Dawgs, Charlie wants this closed before G day, I want it closed before my birfday!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 27, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 27, 2019)

Hurry up and bump up this DGD go Dawgs thread so the next chapter can begin


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 27, 2019)

*GO DAWGS*


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 27, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 27, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 27, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 27, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 27, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 27, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 27, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 27, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 27, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 27, 2019)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 27, 2019)




----------



## John Cooper (Jan 27, 2019)

Go Dawgs up in KY.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 27, 2019)

Go Dawgs in Bethlehem!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 27, 2019)

Go Dawgs in Villa Rica!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 27, 2019)

Go Dawgs in Rockmart!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 27, 2019)

Go Dawgs in Trenton!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 27, 2019)

Go Dawgs in Tiger!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 27, 2019)

Go Dawgs in Forest Park!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 27, 2019)

Go Dawgs the in Ila!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 27, 2019)

Go Dawgs in Danielsville


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 27, 2019)

Go Dawgs in Watkinsville


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 27, 2019)

Go Dawgs in Winder


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 27, 2019)

Go Dawgs remembering the Alps drive in


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 27, 2019)

Go Dawgs remembering the classic City


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 27, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 27, 2019)

Go Dawgs in Hull


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 27, 2019)

Go Dawgs in Fort Lamar


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 27, 2019)

Go Dawgs remembering Athens as a kid


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 27, 2019)

Go Dawgs going to church with their grandmother at the Millage Ave. Baptist Church.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 27, 2019)

Go Dawgs thinking back to when life was simple


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 27, 2019)

Go Dawgs !


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 27, 2019)

Go Dawgs remembering sitting in front of the TV and watching the game and listening to Larry Munson on the radio!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 27, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 27, 2019)

Go Dawgs in Waco


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 27, 2019)

I remember my grandmother Beth Cooper taking me and my cousin to meet coach Dooley when we were kids!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 27, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 27, 2019)

Go Dawgs missing Madison county!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 27, 2019)

Hunker Down!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 27, 2019)

Go you silver britches!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 27, 2019)

Thanks Dawgs for all the great memories!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 27, 2019)

I bleed red and black!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 27, 2019)

Go Browning Slayer Dawg giving Vols a hard time!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 27, 2019)

Go Riprap catching crappie


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 27, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 27, 2019)

Go you hairy Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 27, 2019)

Go Junkyard Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 27, 2019)

Go Mr. and Mrs. H22 Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 27, 2019)

Go Dawgs making out in the back seat at the Alps drive inn


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 27, 2019)

Dawg fans are the real deal!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 27, 2019)

Go Dawgs shutting this one down


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 27, 2019)

Just a few more post


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 27, 2019)

Go Dawgs closing threads


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 27, 2019)

It's that time Charlie to pick it up


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 27, 2019)

Go Dawgs shutting another one down!


----------

